# My Uber Eats card gets declined almost 50% of the time



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I got my UE card last month, got an Order/Pay request for $ 12.50 going close by and I took it. Got to the fast food restaurant, place the order and the card got declined, I thought it was a glitch since it was the first time, I cancelled the order and went on. Next day same situation but the card went thru and another one after that. Then I got a really good order worth $ 23.00, I ordered by phone and went to pick it up, got there and the card didn't go thru, call CS and after a while they told me the only option was to pay out of my pocket, the bill was $ 82.73.
I called CS again and they told me that the money will be refunded in 24-48 hours, that was on a Thursday, I had to call again since the money didn't show up on Monday, no luck, finally I send an email with the receipt and the they posted my refund yesterday (Friday), so in total I have to wait 12 day for me to get the money back, basically subsidizing that order for Uber.
They send me so many of them that my acceptance rate dipped below 40% since I don't take any order to order and pay.
Has anybody had that issue before?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> I got my UE card last month, got an Order/Pay request for $ 12.50 going close by and I took it. Got to the fast food restaurant, place the order and the card got declined, I thought it was a glitch since it was the first time, I cancelled the order and went on. Next day same situation but the card went thru and another one after that. Then I got a really good order worth $ 23.00, I ordered by phone and went to pick it up, got there and the card didn't go thru, call CS and after a while they told me the only option was to pay out of my pocket, the bill was $ 82.73.
> I called CS again and they told me that the money will be refunded in 24-48 hours, that was on a Thursday, I had to call again since the money didn't show up on Monday, no luck, finally I send an email with the receipt and the they posted my refund yesterday (Friday), so in total I have to wait 12 day for me to get the money back, basically subsidizing that order for Uber.
> They send me so many of them that my acceptance rate dipped below 40% since I don't take any order to order and pay.
> Has anybody had that issue before?


I haven't signed up for it because I don't have any desire to mess around with ordering food.

You discovered the hard way that ordering by phone can be risky because the restaurant treats the transaction as a customer pickup, not a delivery pickup.

I read about a Doordash driver who placed a large order by phone from a family-owned restaurant. Her card was declined and the angry owner demanded to be paid. He even threatened to call the police on her which made her cry.

Who needs that BS.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

PepeLePiu said:


> I got my UE card last month, got an Order/Pay request for $ 12.50 going close by and I took it. Got to the fast food restaurant, place the order and the card got declined, I thought it was a glitch since it was the first time, I cancelled the order and went on. Next day same situation but the card went thru and another one after that. Then I got a really good order worth $ 23.00, I ordered by phone and went to pick it up, got there and the card didn't go thru, call CS and after a while they told me the only option was to pay out of my pocket, the bill was $ 82.73.
> I called CS again and they told me that the money will be refunded in 24-48 hours, that was on a Thursday, I had to call again since the money didn't show up on Monday, no luck, finally I send an email with the receipt and the they posted my refund yesterday (Friday), so in total I have to wait 12 day for me to get the money back, basically subsidizing that order for Uber.
> They send me so many of them that my acceptance rate dipped below 40% since I don't take any order to order and pay.
> Has anybody had that issue before?


Never pay with your own money!

Order and Pay with Uber has it own phone staff, so call them when the card is declined because the wait time is far less…

If unable to resolve the issue then cancel the order on your end and never pay for the food!!!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

It's astonishing to me that drivers are paying for orders themselves. So many things can - and do - go wrong. I prefer carloads of annoying drunks. What could go wrong?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> It's astonishing to me that drivers are paying for orders themselves. So many things can - and do - go wrong. I prefer carloads of annoying drunks. What could go wrong?


When Uber first offered me Order & Pay I considered signing up for it. I have a Cash Back Credit Card that gives me 3-5% cash back on restaurants. After some more thought I figured I don't need the headache and never signed up or it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Most likely the card is declined because there's not enough funds probably because the restaurant prices are higher than the prices shown in the ue app, I have had bad experiences with the few order+pay I have done for gh and dd that's the reason I'm not opting in for theirs, I might take a pay only but that's it.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> It's astonishing to me that drivers are paying for orders themselves. So many things can - and do - go wrong. I prefer carloads of annoying drunks. What could go wrong?


What could go wrong is the pax pulls the scam that you picked up the wrong customer. Fare get refunded back to the customer and you lost the fare and got paid nothing for the trip. 

Although, this scam seems less common now.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I haven't signed up for it because I don't have any desire to mess around with ordering food.
> 
> You discovered the hard way that ordering by phone can be risky because the restaurant treats the transaction as a customer pickup, not a delivery pickup.
> 
> ...


I actually got into with the Uber rep that call me, I had another incident just last week. I went to the restaurant and ordered, the bill was close to 80 dollars, the reason I took the order is because the total pay was close to $ 30.00 so I figured I give it another try. The card got declined so I called Uber and explain the situation and they told me that is the card is swiped or inserted 3 times the funds are denied. It was on a Thursday so I figured the funds will be available to me by Monday in which I will actually get it on my account until next Tuesday since I don't cash out. I got heated and I told Driver support that I wouldn't be subsidizing UberEats with my own money, since I stepped out of the restaurant I didn't realized that the server actually put the order thru and it was being made already. Seconds later the order got cancelled by Uber with no fee, of course, so I told the server that another driver will be picking up the order a little bit later. Then they sent me the VERY SAME order again....
So even though some of the order and pay orders are actually really good I'm not picking them up anymore. I never had that issue with GrubHub and I do many of them. Door Dash is as bad as Uber.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> Most likely the card is declined because there's not enough funds probably because the restaurant prices are higher than the prices shown in the ue app, I have had bad experiences with the few order+pay I have done for gh and dd that's the reason I'm not opting in for theirs, I might take a pay only but that's it.


The total was actually 2 dollars below the estimated payment, I got told by driver-care that if the card is swiped or inserted more than 3 times the funds are withdrawn form the card.
I'm not taking that anymore. My stats until now are 5 good to 8 bad.
I'm done with order and pay.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> Most likely the card is declined because there's not enough funds probably because the restaurant prices are higher than the prices shown in the ue app, I have had bad experiences with the few order+pay I have done for gh and dd that's the reason I'm not opting in for theirs, I might take a pay only but that's it.


I never had an issue with GrubHub, except for one time and I probably have done well over 100 order and pay. But the one time I paid they told me that Grub Hub will NOT refund any transactions made with your own money. I took almost 2 months to get $ 20.00 bucks back from them. But is all good with GH now, so far.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*WHAT THE BLOODY HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?????????*


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I will gladly pay you on Tuesday for a hamburger today.

For my wife's 60th birthday her employer of 20 years fired her without notice. Literally on her birthday. She was having a difficult time finding a new job and came along with me while I was doing Instacart. Eventually she established her own Instacart account and went out and worked for herself. She ran into a situation where the Instacart card wouldn't go through so she paid with her debit card. I couldn't believe it. Fortunately Instacart did reimburse her. But still, I was very disappointed that she did that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

grub hub is the best at paying pizza joints. thats why they charge the merchant 25%. real quick american call center with real paid workers.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I did order and pay for Postmates as the service in many cases required it due to the business model before the UberEats conversion. I do currently do order and pay for GrubHub but I am incredibly critical on who I accept an offer from when it arises because the waiting needs to be taken into account and if i can take an offer on another app instead of waiting after I order it. For UberEats, I see that notification all the time that I could get more orders with order and pay. No thanks. As much as Uber Eats doesn't care about it's delivery partners, the order and pay idea is just a firm No from me. Never signed up or ordered a card for order and pay for Uber.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I did order and pay for Postmates as the service in many cases required it due to the business model before the UberEats conversion. I do currently do order and pay for GrubHub but I am incredibly critical on who I accept an offer from when it arises because the waiting needs to be taken into account and if i can take an offer on another app instead of waiting after I order it. For UberEats, I see that notification all the time that I could get more orders with order and pay. No thanks. As much as Uber Eats doesn't care about it's delivery partners, the order and pay idea is just a firm No from me. Never signed up or ordered a card for order and pay for Uber.


I do Uber rides and Uber Eats, if you do only Uber eats you can actually disable the card and only receive orders that are already been paid for. If you do both like I do you can't access that choice. I really don't care about the so called "perks" but I like to see more details when I get a ping. Sometimes I get 3 or 4 shop and pay offers in a row, if you don't accept it takes a lot longer to get new pings. I just wished I never signed up for the stupid card.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PepeLePiu said:


> I do Uber rides and Uber Eats, if you do only Uber eats you can actually disable the card and only receive orders that are already been paid for. If you do both like I do you can't access that choice. I really don't care about the so called "perks" but I like to see more details when I get a ping. Sometimes I get 3 or 4 shop and pay offers in a row, if you don't accept it takes a lot longer to get new pings. I just wished I never signed up for the stupid card.


According to Uber you can call them and permanently remove the car from your account. Have you tried this or is it another one of their lies. I considered signing up for it to try it because they said you can deactivate it any time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Did any of you *not* activate your cards to not receive those pings? It’s what I chose to do. Don’t want the hassle.


----------

